# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  تهادوا تحابوا " هدايا بمناسبة شهر رمضان : )

## мiss.busџ

السلام عليكم 


شخباركم ؟؟

اللهم بلغنا رمضان و نحن بصحة و عافية : ) قولن آمين 


بمناسبة رمضان تبدى الهدايا للأهالي و الأقارب و الأصدقاء ..... الخ (( تهادوا تحابوا ))

انتو شو ناويين تسوين شو بتهدون ؟؟؟؟ هدايا ما تكلف تكون بسيطة و حلوة : )


سواء كان لامج أو ابوج أو اخوج او اختج او ربيعتج ؟؟؟





عطونا افكاركم الحلوة و لا تحرمونه منها : ) 




نبى تفاعل ; ) 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## feelona

مشكوره أختي على هالموضوع الحلو  :Smile:  بس أنا لين الحين بعدني ما خططت وان شاءالله بخبركم بأفكاري بالقريب العاجل أول ما أسوي كل شي.........وان شاءالله البنات يسهلن علي ويعطوني أفكار  :Smile:

----------


## سلطانة حب

تعودنا ان الوالده تشتري لنا مصاحف ببيزاتها عشان نتشارك في الاجر 
لان هي حليله مب متعلمه ولا تعرف تقرا و لا تكتب .. 
فنختم من المصاحف اللي هي تشتريها و نتشارك الاجر  :Smile:

----------


## secrets_012

موضوع جميل جزاج الله خير .. بانتظار الافكار

----------


## فوفوو

عن نفسي بوزع اذكار في رمضان و مصاحف في المساجد 

و بطعم المساكيين

----------


## أميرة بضحكتي

يزآآج اللهـ خيير ع الموضوع ،، 
بعدني ما قررت ،، يوم بقرر إن شاآآء اللهـ بكتب لكم فكـــرتي ،،
وبانتظآآر أفكـــار البنيآآت ،،،

----------


## мiss.busџ

حلوة فكرة توزيع الاذكار و القرآن  :Smile:  

نتري افكاركن الحلوة : ) 

ثااااااااانكس على المرور و نتريا الباقي : )

----------


## мiss.busџ

*104 مشاهدة 

و مافي تفاعل : (*

----------


## الامل77

_
مجموعة هدايا وأفكار ممكن تفيدكم 


سجــــــــــــــــادة صلاة


 
دهن العود 


[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:IX_wvOi3LlAWJM:http://www.************/images/news/2/45802-amouage.jpg[/IMG] 
عطر من اي شركة عطورات عربيه



 هديه عـبـاره عـن سـلـه بـهـا مـبـخـر و مـرشـوش و ثـوب صـلاة و طـيـب "مـسـك" و بـخـور فـي عـلـبـه خـشـب ، مـرفـق هـديـه عـبـاره عـن مـصـحـف




 هديه عـبـاره عـن صـيـنـيـه خـشـب تـحـتـوي عـلى ( مـاء لـقـاح + زعـفـران + سـكـر + بـخـور + مـسـك + مـبـخـر + عـدد ٢ مـرشـوش )



اتمنى اكون افدتكـــــم ببعض الهدايا

وكــــــــــــــــــــل عام وانتوا بخير

_

----------


## 8زينة الوصايف

هلا حبيباتي 
انا جايبه لكم هدايا روعه الي تريد لشهر رمضان 
وهيه سجادة صلاه بالعود والي تريد تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## عزي إسلامي

;jdfhj ,H`;hv

----------


## عزي إسلامي

سوري قصدي كتيبات وأذكار

----------


## %دانه %

والله بعدني ما خطر في بالي شي 

ان شاء الله ان خطر في بالي شي بخبركن 

ومنكن نستفيد

----------


## мiss.busџ

> _
> مجموعة هدايا وأفكار ممكن تفيدكم 
> 
> 
> سجــــــــــــــــادة صلاة
> 
> 
>  
> دهن العود 
> ...




تسلمين على الافكار : )

----------


## Miss Sam

أنا بسوي توزيعات (سجادة الجيب ) مع اذكار .. 

وراح أييب كرتون ماي لمسجد الحريم والرياييل .. هذا اللي فكرت فيه الصراحة وان شاء الله نآخذ أجره ويتقبل منا 

ورمضان كريم خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## ام ظبيه القبيسي

انا بخبركم شو انا وخواتي نسوي بس اللهم ابعد عن قلوبنا الرياء امين يا رب 
شوفوا خواتي في رمضان ولا كل جمعتين اختي العوده تجمع من كل البيت فلوس ما نحدد بس شرط يكون من مالج تعبانه عليه وتسير المخبز وتسير الجمعيه وتشتري عصاير وعيران وماي ورطب وسنديشات زعتر او لحم او جبن او نطبخ في البيت ونترسه في صحون بلاستك ونغطي وتشتري كياس الزرق ونشتري بعد فواكه وعقب نيلس كلنا ونحط في الكيس من كل شي واحد ونحط مبلغ عادي درهم او حتى 4 او 5 او 10 على كيفج ونخلي اخوي ياخذهم معاه في سيارته عشان ما يعرف الدريول ولا يشوفونا مدبرات بيتنا ويوزعهم على اللي في الشارع هذه فكرتنا انشالله تعيبكم وبعد عادي لو بتسوينها حق متوفي صدقه 

ارجوا انكم تدعولي بلخير

----------


## خيماويه 999

افكاااار حلوه عسى الله يجازيكم عليها كل خير يارب 
انا فكرت بمصاحف بس مش عارف شو اخذ مع المصاحف 

اللي عندها فكره تقولنا

----------


## (بنت القبايل)

انا افكر اني اشتري كراااتين ماي واوزعها

على المساجد والاقارب والجيراان 

واتمنى اني افدتكم

----------


## عروووس

مشكووورات ع الافكار 
وانا بوزع كراتين ماي ع المساجد بعد

ومفكره اسوي توزيعات لاهلي وربعي بس محتاره المصاحف متوفره ما شاء الله عند كل حد 
فكرت في ا\كاراسلاميه 
مسبحه اشرطه دينيه 
قطع قطن وشيل صلاة
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,وساعدونا اكثر بافكاركن

----------


## мiss.busџ

أنا فكرت اسوي بوكس و احط فيه شيلة صلاة + سجادة + قرآن + وماعرف بعد شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الآنسة علياء

فكرة الأذكار شوي جديمة موجوده في كل مكان

في المسيد
في الجامعة
في المدرسة
في الجميعة

لكن المصاحف فكرة حلوة  :Smile: 

ممكن مثلاً نهدي حصالة صغيرونه ونسوي مشروع حق اليهال انه كل يوم يتبرعون بدرهم من راتبهم وفي العشر الأواخر على نهاية رمضان ناخذ اليهال ويانا نتبرع بالحصاله كلها جدامهم

ما ينفع نحن نخبرهم انه بنتبرع فيها ونوديها بروحنا لازم يشوفون نتيجه الي سووه والإبتسامه الي تنرسم على موظف التبرعات  :Smile:

----------


## الآنسة علياء

الهلال الأحمر يسوي خيمه إفطار ممكن نساهم حتى إذا بكرتون ماي  :Smile:

----------


## мiss.busџ

حلوة افكار التوزيع لللمسايد ووو و الناس ووو الخ 


زيدووو من أفكااااااار هدايا للأهالي : ) و الربع خخ

----------


## في القلب زايد

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن ايضا المرافع لكبار السن تساعدهم على وضع المصحف بشكل مناسب لوضعيتهم 
ايضا الاذكار المناسبه لها الشهر الفضيل 
فتاوي صحيحه توزع بهذه المناسبه الكريمه 
مكتبة المروج الاسلاميه فيها هدايا لكل المناسبة ممكن تساعدنا في اختيار هدية مناسبة لكل افراد العائله او للوالدين بصفه خاصه*

----------


## الملكة 2009

انا افكر اوزع سيادة صلاة وشيله للخاصة 

ووجبات لبعض البيوت المحتاجه 

والله يقدرنا لفعل الخير

----------


## لولَش

امس كتبت الرد وما طاع يرسل .. ورديت كتبته الحين:

والله موضوعج حلو و يا في وقته .. 

انا فكرت اهادي اهل ريلي و امي وابويه وخواتي.. 

طبعا الامهات لهم النصيب الاكبر فالهدايا وفكرت في:

اخور قطعتين حرير 
شيله مطرزه حلوة 
عطر
سيادة حلوة من محل المتحف...

اما عن الخوات قلت بسوي فكرة اني اييب اكياس التوزيعات هالصغار اللي يتسكرون ويستوون مثل البوكس الصغير .. واحط في كل بوكس اكسسوار (مثل حلق او سواره او خلخال) و قلوس للشفايف.. و كريم صغيروني اللي ايي بروايح حلوة من بووتس.. و احط المجموعة كامله في سلة غاوية بلفها بشرايط حلوة .. وبلف بها عليهم في اول تجمع لنا ان شالله في رمضان في بيت الوالدة وكل وحده ونصيبها .. وممكن من بينهم يتبادلون لو حبوا..

وابويه باخذله نعال وساعة .. تعرفين سوالف الشواب بعد ..  :Smile: 


انا اشوف انه رمضان مناسبة حلوة الواحد يتهادى ويا اخوانه واهله واحبابه لأنه وقت حلو حق تجديد العلاقات وكم يسوا الاجر انج تفرحينهم بشي بسيط مثل هالهدايا .. 

تسلميييييييين عالموضوع  :Smile: 


ملاحظة : انا ما احبذ فرمضان اني اشتري مصاحف لأنه ماشالله المصاحف مكوده فالبيت و احس انه ما يستوي نشتري وايد مصاحف ولا ايي الوقت تقرين منهم كلهم.. واللي يبا ياخذ مصحف للاجر احسن يحطه في مسيد عالاقل حد بيقرا منه .. مادري هذا رايي الشخصي... والمسابيح كذلك هديه متعارف في رمضان بس نحنا فالبيت ما نستخدم المسابيح فتاخذينهم وينفرون .. فالافضل تاخذين شي يستخدم ..

----------


## لولَش

وحبيت اقول للاخت ظبية القبيسي .. انه فكرتها وايد حلوة الله ياجرها عنها  :Smile:

----------


## мiss.busџ

ما قصرتن صديقاتي على هالافكار الحلوة

ونتريا المزيد : )

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

للكبار

طقم قطعه مع شيله + طقم عطور 5ملي + مسواج + مطويات عن رمضان+حلاوه

شيل صلاه + عطر 15 + مسواج + مطويات عن رمضان +حلاوه+شريط قران او عن رمضان 

للصغار 
سياده صغيره + كتب اذكار للاطفال+ حلويا ت+ لعبه +كحفيه للاولاد او طقم صلاه للبنات 

ان شاء الله يعيبج افكاري

----------


## جوهرة111

الموضوع حلو

----------


## أميرة الغلا

فكره روعه
انا اقترح قرآن يكون داخل صندوق له منظر رائع
او هديه تكون ذات طابع اسلامي من صنع ايديكي مهما كانت بسيطه تحمل الذكرى ولالفه

----------


## صاحبه السياده

تمر إخلاص ملكي للي يفطرون بتمر أكثر عن الرطب
توزيع مطوية فيها أدعية ماقبل الطعام والفطور والإنتهاء من الطعام وتتغلف حراريا مع معض المطويات اللي تقدرين تسوينها بخط كبيييييييييييييير حق الحريم الكبار ونفس الشيء تغليف حراري عشان يقرونها كل يوم...
سجادات غليظة معطره ومدخنة. 
أشرطة وسيديات محاضرات للإستعداد لرمضان اهم شيءءء
عود هندي خالص عشان الرياييل يدخنون فيه المسيد اللي يصلون فيه كل يوم...
السواك...
الله يتقبل من الجميع  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Q

بالنسبه لي للكبار امي بما انهم مايعرفون يقرون مابحط لهم مصاحف

للوالده ربي يحفظها: قطعه+ اسدال الصلاه+ بخور+ دهن عود+ سجاده صلاة شي كذا

للوالد ربي يحفظه : سجاده صلاه + دهن عود+ عود+ مسباح

بالنسبه لخواتي واخواني الشباب سجادات الجيب ويا اذكار ومصاحف

بالنسبه للاجر خواتي للمساجد مثل ماقلتوا المصاحف حلوه
وبعد لو توزعون هذي الكراسي الصغيره حق كبار السن ساعات مايقدرون يصلون وهم واقفين بعد فيها اجر
والجمعيات الخيريه ماتقصر تعطيج كوبونات افطار صائم وانتي اختاري العدد اللي حابته

هذي افكاري حالياا ولو عندي شي جديد بخبركم

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع

ونتريا المزيد من الافكار الحلوة^-^

----------


## شوق الظمايا

اللع يعوده علينا وعلكم بالصحه والعافيه قولو أمينانا اقترح للولده شي تستفيد منه مثلا في المطبخ طقم صحون للفطور طوس حراره مميزه الوالد سجاده جميله مع عود ودهن العود

----------


## شوق الظمايا

ا الله يعوده علينا وعليكم بالصحه والعافيه قولو آمين اقترح للوالده شي تستفيد منه مثلا في المطبخ طقم صحون للفطور طوس حراره مميزه الوالد سجاده جميله مع عود ودهن العود

----------


## мiss.busџ

ثــــانكس على هالأفكار الفنتك : ) 

و نتريا المزيد

----------


## دانة الامارات

أحــــس هالحريم لكبار امهاتنا وعماتنا يعيبهن المواعين ..

يتخبلن ع شي اسمه انروح سوق المواعين ...ههههههههههه

واخر رمضان ماشي منهن ؟؟؟

اللي خرج ولم يعد
واللي كسرته الخدامة من كثر الغسيل ..


هههههههه المهم ..

مبروووك عليكم الشهر والله يعيده علينا وعلى المسلمين بكل خير ..

----------


## мiss.busџ

لين الحين شفت أحلى الهدايا 

مصحف مغلف بطريقة مبدعة 
+
سجادة العود

----------


## al7oor7

وانا عيبتني فكرة المواعين للامهات والعمات(اصلا امفكره فيها
وبعد أفكر ببهارات وحده من المنتدى عارضتنها
وليدات ريلي افكر اشتريلهم خلق+قطع خفاف 
والحقيبه الرمضانيه(جاهزه تنباع ف التسجيلات) لاخواتي وحمياتي

----------


## BlaCk CaT

انا عن نفسي ..

بسويلهم اجياس فيها كتيبات ادعيهـ ـ ..

وبحطلهم تمور مغلقهـ ـ من عند الصالحيهـ ـ ..

واذا حابهـ ـ اسويلج راسليني ع الخاص..

----------


## هماليل

أفكار حلوه وراقية وفيها الأجر إن شاء الله
أنا استعديت من فتره والله
هداياي عباره عن توزيعات
يبت أكياس صغيره من هالأكياس اللي يبيعونها للهدايا بس وايد حلو مصنوع من الصوف
يحتوي على مسباح واشتريت نوعين نسائي ورجالي و3 توزيعات فيها سلسلة بقلب (الله) لبنات صغار
ويا بطاقه من تصميمي بوجهين الوجه الأول تهنئة برمضان والوجه الثاني حديث شريف للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رمضان
وبييب سجادة الجيب طلبتها من وحده من العضوات بس أتريا ردها
وبحط كتيب أذكار أو مصحف صغير (العلاقه)
وعلبه تمر صغيره نفس تمر المدينه

شرايكم بفكرتي :Smile:

----------


## SPICY

اب اب اب ^.^
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## мiss.busџ

> أفكار حلوه وراقية وفيها الأجر إن شاء الله
> أنا استعديت من فتره والله
> هداياي عباره عن توزيعات
> يبت أكياس صغيره من هالأكياس اللي يبيعونها للهدايا بس وايد حلو مصنوع من الصوف
> يحتوي على مسباح واشتريت نوعين نسائي ورجالي و3 توزيعات فيها سلسلة بقلب (الله) لبنات صغار
> ويا بطاقه من تصميمي بوجهين الوجه الأول تهنئة برمضان والوجه الثاني حديث شريف للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رمضان
> وبييب سجادة الجيب طلبتها من وحده من العضوات بس أتريا ردها
> وبحط كتيب أذكار أو مصحف صغير (العلاقه)
> وعلبه تمر صغيره نفس تمر المدينه
> ...




يا سلام عليج فنتك ^^ ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## _Amo0ora

بصراحه انا كانت فكرتي هالسنه اني ايمع الاطفال اللي فالعايله اللي سنهم يسمحلهم للصيام ولو فتره معينه فالاسبوع واقولهم اللي بيصوم 3 ايام فالاسبوع له هدية مني واخليهم يتنافسون واللي يصوم عدد ايام اكثر له جائزة اكبر 

حسيت الفكره فيها تشجيع للاطفال وشوي شوي يبدون يتعودون
وبثثثث ^-^

----------


## الماركه شما

أنا ناويه مثل كل سنه أسوي دعاء بروحي وأطبعه ,و أهديه لكل شخص أعرفه... 

أما بالنسبه للوالده أمي وأم ريلي بحاول آخذ لهم دخون مع وقايه للخروج أما الغالي أبو عيالي ان شاء الله بجهز له هديتين وحده لرمضان والثانيه للعيد وان شاء الله بعرض لكم الهدايا بعدين...

----------


## мiss.busџ

حلوة الافكار ماشاء الله ^^

----------


## كرومه

السنه الماضيه وحده من زميلاتنا يزاها الله خير خذت أسامي البنات كلهم وخلت كل وحده تختار إسم بدون ما تشوف الورقه وتهديها هديه بس الهدايا تتوزع في العيد

كانت بادره طيبه منهم

----------


## زهره مرحه

موضوووووع رائع وافكار وااايد حلوه 
وبصراحه انا كنت محتاره في الهدايا بس بعد ما شفت افكار البنات اقتبست منها بعض الافكار وببدأ انفذها

----------


## al7oor7

خواتي انا زهبت توزيعاتي اللي بوزعها ع اربيعاتي وبنات حلقتي
عباره عن كيس اصغير حطيت فيه شريط محاضرات عن رمضان
عندي مجموعة اشرطه ماخذتنهم من تسجيلات السنن ف راس الخيمه 
واللي ايوزعونها مجاناً بمناسبة رمضان يزاهم الله خير
بعض عنوانين الأشرطه: الضيف الكبير + الأسره المسلمه في رمضان + بين يدي رمضان ومفسدات الصيام
واشتريت هالفنر الصغير كتذكار وتعبير عن رمضان 



بالاضافه إلي جدول لمحاسبة النفس في رمضان والتقييم الذاتي (هل انتي راضيه عن نفسج اليوم وإلا محتاجه لجهد ومثابره أكثر ف الطاعه والعباده!)

----------


## мiss.busџ

فكرتج وايد حلوة ماشاء الله نحن ما عندنا شرات هالفنر في بوظبي : ( 


بالتوفيق

----------


## mmks75

up up

----------


## دلووعة بوظبي

انا ناويه مصاحف وكتب اذكار بس مب عارفه من وين اقدر احصل كبيره كبيره 

اللي اتعرف لا تبخل عليه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Nْ 7

ماشاءالله حلوه أفكاركم ومنكم نستفيد

ربي يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

انا بعدني ما قررت شو بسوي لأهلي و ربعي ., من أخلص الطلبيات اللي عندي بعطي نفسي فرصة أسوي لعمري توزيعات .. و وقت ما بسوي لعمري بخبركم ان شاء الله ..

----------


## ميمي الشقية

انا بخبركم حرمت اخوي شو سوت رمضان الي طاف:

وزعت للخدم مصاحف بلغاتهم الي بالاندونيسي والي بالاثيوبي

و وزعت للاطفال اوراق للتلوين عن شهر رمضان و علمتهم كيف يسوون فوانيس من الورق الملون وخلتهم 

يلصقون عليه استيكرات هي طابعتنهم عن اعمال المسلم في رمضان و علمتهم كيف يسون بطاقه تهنئه لشهر رمضان

(ما تتخيلون شغايلالصغاريه استانسوا)

و احنا وزعت علينا سجاده صلاة+مسواك+غرشه ماي زمزم

----------


## أميرة الصحراء

صراحة الفكرة حلوة تعودت اهدي بس في العيد لكن هالمرة بهدي في رمضان 

وفكرة المصاحف بعد حلوة ولها أجر كبير

----------


## الريم

أفكاركم حلوة ما شاء الله
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم ويبلغنا شهر رمضان

----------


## همس الدماني

"]تسلمي خيتوا على هالفكره ... احنا الصراحه في بيتنا متعودين كل عيد لازم نعطي امنا هديه في كل عيد الصغير منا والكبير .. بس هالمره ناويين نسويها تهادوا تحابوا وبنبدأ فيها في نص رمضان ويوم التصارح ان شاءالله بيكون في اول ايام العيد...والسلام

----------


## мiss.busџ

يا سلام كل عضوة لها افكار أحلى عن الثانية ما قصرتن : ) خواتي

----------


## تحب أمها

للمساجد : كراسي لكبار السن - ماي بارد كل يوم عند آذان العشاء للحريم وللرجال - اندخن المسجد قبل صلاة التراويح بالدخون الغاوي أو العود - 
للأهل : مدخنه حلوه بتحصلون عند اسوق امارات اشكال وايد حلوه ورخيصة اعتقد الوحدة بعشر دراهم + دخون + وقاية صلاة .
للأطفال : مرفأ وقران وطاقية للأولاد ......والبنات مرفا وقران وشيله ...واشجعهم على قراءة القرآن في رمضان ولي بيختم القرآن بحصل عيدية اكثر من الباقين 
وللشباب: مسواك + جدول يومي للأعمال دينية يقومون بها في رمضان + عود أو دن العود

----------


## umwadha

السلام عليكم

والله اختي المنتدى ماشالله متروس من الهدايا و التوزيعات و التغليف وغيره 

ويتني افكار من البظائع الي تنباع في المنتدى

مثلاً القلم الاذكار
السجاده الصغيره
غراش العطور
القطعه الي مع شيلتها
ماشالله وايد

----------


## أم أسما

فكرة الحصالة حلوة وااايد

إنا نوزع على كل فرد في العايلة حصالة حتى الصغار ونغلفها بشكل حلو وممكن نهدي معاها تمر أو أي شي ثاني 
وهاي الحصالات تنابع في محلات الدرهمين وغيره

ووكل جمعة تتيمع الحصلات وتتوزع الفلوس لجهة خيرية معينة 
( إفطار صائم - كفالة يتيم - صدقة جارية - حفر بئر ... إلخ)

ومهم جداً إن نخلي الصغارية يشاركون ويحسون بقيمة الصدقة وأثرها

----------


## زينة الهايه

ماشاء الله 

ومنكم نستفيد

قلم ااذكار + سجادة الجيب

----------


## ana123

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لهدايا رمضان ممكن تكون مصاحف - كتب أذكار- سجادة صلاة- مسباح- تمور....
و افيدونا بأفكاركم  :Smile:

----------


## asma.2002

انا عن نفسي اشتريت اقلام الاذكار من المنتدى
وبحط وياهن اذكار 
وبغلفهن بكيس وبحط عليهن بطاقة استقبال رمضان
والحمدلله
الله يكتب الاجر النا ولكم

----------


## kitty cat

كووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## kitty cat

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## الـــــــزين1

رفع لعيونج،،،،،

----------


## الـــــــزين1

ننتظر المزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## تيمى نانا

*للأسف ما لي حدا هون الا زوجي الله يخليلي اياه 

لا اهل ولا اقارب وهاد اول رمضان الي بالبلد الله يكون بالعون

يعني لا باهدي حدا ولا حدا ابيهديني*

----------


## مريم2006

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع الطيب لأنه خلاني أفكر أهدي الأهل بعض الهدايا الطيبة للشهر الفضيل فخذيت لهم سجادة الصلاة مع شيلتها الخاصة(طقم) وحطيت ورقة توضح كيفية ختم القرآن بستت أيام وإمساكية رمضان وبعزمهم عني على الغذاء آخر الأسبوع وبوزعها ...

----------


## مريم2006

يبت لكم أفكار حلوة للتوزيعات :
1- شنطة سيديهات من قم خمس دراهم وحطوا فيها سيديهات لسور القرآن وبعض الأحاديث الطيبة ولا تنسوا أطفال العائلة لسيدي أناشيد حلو .
2- الكل عنده مصحف لذلك يمكن إهدائهم رافع المصحف طبعا بتغليف حلو يشد الإنتباه.
3-إمساكية شهر رمضان توجد على شكل روزمانه في بعض المكتبات الاسلامية ..
4- بعض الأذكار على شكل ميدالية (تطبعونها على ورق الورقة الوحدة فيها 10 أدعية وبعدين تلصقون كل هتين مع بعض وتسوون تغليف حراري..
والسموحة على الإطالة

----------


## scars

ممكن تعطير المسجد و إضافة مساند للقرأن لمساعدة الكبار في السن و إفطار صائم
انا كنت جي اسوي و يزاكم الله خير

----------


## شيخة ع الشامسي

مصاحف وسجادة الصلاة واقلام الاذكار وكتيبات صغارية ,,

ويارب الله يوفقني ان شاء الله ويوفقكم اجمعين ..

----------


## دانتيل

ماشاء الله عليكم ..افكاركم حلوة 
الله يبلغكم رمضان ..

----------


## شموخ عليا

*جزاج الله خير على هالموضوع والله لا يحرمج من الأجر ......فالدال على الخير كفاعله...* 

*عن نفسي اشتري كتيبات و مطويات منوعة عن*
*اذكار في رمضان و فضل قراءة القرآن في رمضان*
*و اشرطة قرآن و محاضرات و دروس عن رمضان و كل ما يخص هالشهر الفضيل*
*و مصاحف*  
*و بعض المواضيع المفيدة عن رمضان (مثل جدول ختم القرآن في رمضان)*
*انسخها و أوزعها على الاهل و في مسجدنا..*
*و اسوي توزيعات فيها شريط و مطويات متنوعة*
*و أوزعها على الحريم اللي إيون يصلون .. في المسجد* 
*يعني على طول رمضان لما اتيني فكرة اسويها*  
*و الله لا يحرمنا الأجر و الثواب*

----------


## شموخ عليا

> *للأسف ما لي حدا هون الا زوجي الله يخليلي اياه* 
> 
> *لا اهل ولا اقارب وهاد اول رمضان الي بالبلد الله يكون بالعون*
> 
> *يعني لا باهدي حدا ولا حدا ابيهديني*


 
*الغالية إحنا كلنا خوات فديتج...و انا تحت أمرج..بلي تطلبينه*

----------


## تيمى نانا

> *الغالية إحنا كلنا خوات فديتج...و انا تحت أمرج..بلي تطلبينه*


*تسلميلي حبيبتي والله ردك أسعدني وهوّن علي 

والله انك صاااحبة واجب يا قلبي وهالرد كان إلي أكبر هدية 

الله يجزيكي الجنة ويبنيك بيت في الفردوس الاعلى ويفرح قلبك متل ما فرحتي قلبي بردك 

آآآآآآآآآآمين

أحبك في الله*

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

أختي لو ترجعين لموضوع-جسر الأمل- الله يحفظها-عن رمضان بتلاقين حقيبة رمضانية فيها محتويات مفيدة جدا بسعر40 درهم -طبعا هاذي للي متعلمين-صديقتج-بنت عمي -خالتي......وعلى فكرة أنا شخصيا كنت أطلب من عند الأخت قبل ثلاث سنين تقريبا-وكنت أطلب كمية للمدرسات وأولياء الامور وربعي-لأني لما شفتها عيبتني-جيمتها فيها-مركزة في فوائد رمضانية وااايد ومتنوعة الفوائد وأكثر من فكرة في الحقيبة-ستكرز-ميدالية-تعليقة تلفاز.....الخ-وبطريقة مرتبة جدا-يعني أبدا ما يحتاي تغلفينها-
والسموحة
لا تنسينا من دعواتج أخية

----------


## мiss.busџ

و إياااااااااكن : ) 


وثانكس لكل العضوات على هالأفكار الحلوة : ) 

ماشاءالله عليكن ^^

اللهم بلغنا رمضان يارب و نحن بصحة و عافية

----------


## мiss.busџ

> أختي لو ترجعين لموضوع-جسر الأمل- الله يحفظها-عن رمضان بتلاقين حقيبة رمضانية فيها محتويات مفيدة جدا بسعر40 درهم -طبعا هاذي للي متعلمين-صديقتج-بنت عمي -خالتي......وعلى فكرة أنا شخصيا كنت أطلب من عند الأخت قبل ثلاث سنين تقريبا-وكنت أطلب كمية للمدرسات وأولياء الامور وربعي-لأني لما شفتها عيبتني-جيمتها فيها-مركزة في فوائد رمضانية وااايد ومتنوعة الفوائد وأكثر من فكرة في الحقيبة-ستكرز-ميدالية-تعليقة تلفاز.....الخ-وبطريقة مرتبة جدا-يعني أبدا ما يحتاي تغلفينها-
> والسموحة
> لا تنسينا من دعواتج أخية




الحين بشوفه فديتج ما قصرتي : ) الله يحفظج

----------


## мiss.busџ

> رفع لعيونج،،،،،



تسلم عيونج الحلوة ^^

----------


## نبضة القلوب

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## أم خلــودي

والله معندي حد مين أهديه أنا وزوجي وولدي الصغير وأهل زوجي كلهم مسافرين بيرجعون بعد العيد وهذا أول رمضان لي هنا مدري كيف بيكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yas__1980

تسلم ايكم كلكم خواتي على هـ الافكار
والله روعه يا ريت انطبقها هان عنا بفلسطين بصراحه ماعنا انو حد بيهدي حد بمناسبة رمضان يمكن الفكرة مش خاطرة على بال حد من هان ويمكن بسبب الظروف الصعبة الي بنمر فيها
انا اجتني فكرة,,,
ممكن اذا وحدة حابة تهدي هدايا للناس الي بفلسطين زي مصحف او اي كتيب اذكار اوامساكية ونكتب عليه اهداء من شعب الامارات مثلاً الى شعب فلسطين بتعجبهم الفكرةحلوة كتير وممكنن عودهم على هـ العادة الجميلةهو اهداء الهدايا في شهر رمضان وبتضل صدقة جارية لصاحب الفكرة

----------


## الطائر الحزين

للرفع


للرفع

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

حلووو الموضوع

----------


## y.labeeh

لو ما عليج امر ..!!

*وين نلاقي سجاد عروق العود ؟ وكم سعره ..* ؟

قرييب انشالله بجووف فكره وبحطها لكم صوره تجوفونها

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=753283

----------


## SPICY

افكاركم حلوة ^^

----------


## lollypop.84

> فكرة الأذكار شوي جديمة موجوده في كل مكان
> 
> في المسيد
> في الجامعة
> في المدرسة
> في الجميعة
> 
> لكن المصاحف فكرة حلوة 
> 
> ...




وايد حبيتها

----------


## طيبت قلبك

أنا الله يرحم أمي وأبوي متوفين وانا صغيره لكن الله يطول في عمر عمتي 
ماقصرت معي هي أمي وأهلي كل سنه في رمضان أهديها. اي شي مميز
مره بخوروعطور ومره سجده وأشرطة قران كريم لانها مسكينه ماتعرف 
تقرا بس تسمع القران وتختمه وهالسنه اذا الله راد هديته بتكون عمرة نص من رمضان 
وانا وابوالعيال بنروح معها انشاالله

----------


## ام هدويه

> *للأسف ما لي حدا هون الا زوجي الله يخليلي اياه 
> 
> لا اهل ولا اقارب وهاد اول رمضان الي بالبلد الله يكون بالعون
> 
> يعني لا باهدي حدا ولا حدا ابيهديني*


انا شراتج مالي حدا هون 
بس قلت اول رمضان بهدي ريلي وباخذ هدايا لعيالي بفرحهم فديتهم

----------


## ام هدويه

> انا خت مجموعة صحون طقم لصديقاتي المقربات


كان خاطري اهدي خواتي وربايعي

----------


## لزق شفاف

الحلو انج توزعين ع الاهل او الجيران

كيسة فيها مسباح .. مصحف .. قطعة او قطعتين .. شيل صلاة مثلا وسجادته ..

المسباح والمصحف .. كل ما بتقرا حرف او بتذكر ربي العالمين لج ولها الأجر باذن الله تعالى 
والقطع شي يفرحها مثل السجادة والشيلة ^^

هذي فكرتي 
ولو تحطين بطاقة في الكسية تكتبين عليها مثلا .. كل عام وانتم بألأف خير بمناسبة شهر الخير ^^ اختكم في الله ..فلانة أو أم فلان 

وبس

*سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده*

----------


## ود الوداد

حلوة فكرة فانوس ف كل حجرة بتحصلوا الفوانيس اتوقع في ايكيا .. حلوين عليهم نجوم و يحطون فيهم شمعة وياهم هدية سجادة جيب و كتاب حلو يتسلى بقرائته في رمضان مثل استمتع بحياتك .. يعني دشداشة يديدة و نظيفة .. بخور علشان يدخن يوم يروح المسيد .. يعني اشياء حلوة .. مثلا مصحف القيام .. و علبة تمر صغيرونة تغلفونها بتغليف قطعة ام خماس و تربطونها بشريطة هاي حلوة فكرتها .. تشترون هدايا رمضانية في بنات يبيعونها مثل الكوليكشن جي في مجموعة كبيرة و نافعة من الأشياء .. امممم .. شو بعد .. تسوون جي بروحكم كرات التمر و تغلفونهم بمكسرات او جوز الهند و تحطونهم بجيس حلوة و تربطونها بشريطة يعني مثل المحلات .. و تكتبون رمضان مبارك .. من صنع ايدي .. هذا اللي عندي الحين ..  :Smile:  إن شاء الله عجبتكم الأفكار


( هــــذا من فضــــل ربي )

----------


## محـتارة

اممم انا شكلي يوم بسير اصلي صلاة التراااوييح بشل معاي تمر ولبن وبوزعه مع اذكار شي حلو ومايكلف .. وبطبع انا في البيت طرق ختم القرآن و عن الإرشادات اللي لازم نلتزم فيها في رمضان وجييي وبلزقها على جدران بيتنا واايد شي حلو =) ..

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------

